
Posterous is Down - d4nt
http://twitter.com/posterous
======
ydant
And rather than posting any useful details in the twitter feed they simply
spam it with @replies saying the same thing. Oh, and post.ly links which are
also affected by the apparent DDOS.

It would be vastly more beneficial to post a link to the instructions than
simply repeatedly posting:

"if you have a custom domain, pls send an email to help@posterous.com for
instructions; otherwise u should be up in 1 hour"

Can't say I'm impressed with how they are handling the PR aspect of it.

~~~
tdavis
So instead of replying to the people who are too lazy to check their Twitter
page / follow @posterous they should... not do that? Oh, and if you took two
seconds to click the "more" button, you'd see they _have_ posted a link to the
instructions. Using post.ly _and_ bit.ly. But by all means, make up more
things to complain about.

~~~
ydant
Which link are you referring to? I went down back to where the tweets stopped
looking to be referring to the incident. To do so, I took many seconds to
click "more" repeatedly. Every link I saw either didn't response to expand
(post.ly) or redirected to their blog... on posterous, which didn't respond.

I don't see a single tweet explaining what they changed (they mention IPs, did
they change IPs, IPs for all servers, or just bring up additional ones) or why
it is that custom domains are affected (I'm assuming it's an IP change, but is
this a permanent change, or one I can just ride out).

I also don't see an actual announcement other than the @replies, although it's
possible it's buried under those. As I'm not a frequent user of Twitter, I'm
not aware if there is a way to filter out the replies and see only the useful
content.

*edit - after typing that Posterous "finally" started responding again, so I can see what the blog post said.

------
judofyr
CNAME anyone?

~~~
rantfoil
CNAMEs totally work -- the problem is that they override MX records. Earlier
on we used to encourage users to use CNAMEs, but then they would inadvertantly
lose ALL their email, even if we tried to explain to them that they shouldn't
use CNAME's if you have MX records on there. So we stopped telling people to
do that.

